# New Recumbent Today - Optima Lynx



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2018)

I've had a hankering for a 2 wheeler for a while now, but not really wanted to go massive on the budget which kind of limited my choices. Roll back to late July and I spotted an Optima Lynx for sale on the BHPC forum, so made an offer on the basis I couldn't collect until today which was accepted.
Pictures from the ad, I'll add more as I get stuck in.






It has a Sturmey Archer 8 speed hub on the rear, with double chainrings up front. The R/D is for chain tension only. 





Aside from the Brompton I've not had hub gears since my Raleigh Grifter, so be interesting to see how it goes. The bike is in excellent condition, looks not to have been ridden a great deal.
I declined a test ride today, no desire to embarrass myself! Will give it a once over when I get a day off work.
Can't wait to ride it, I do hope it was worth the 6 hours of driving.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2018)

WoW nice I have a hankering to want to try one out, but I don't want to fall off, good luck


----------



## PaulM (5 Sep 2018)

Very nice. Yes saw that and was tempted. Would be interested to know what it weighs. And what you think of the SA hub. They are usually found on small wheel bikes because they gear up. I had one on a Brompton. It took a while to run in. 4th gear tends to be noisy. I like the ratio spacing you get with them. I did think about fitting one to my Paseo so I could change gear when stationary, With a double chainring up front it's like a poor man's Rohloff.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2018)

PaulM said:


> Very nice. Yes saw that and was tempted. Would be interested to know what it weighs. And what you think of the SA hub. They are usually found on small wheel bikes because they gear up. I had one on a Brompton. It took a while to run in. 4th gear tends to be noisy. I like the ratio spacing you get with them. I did think about fitting one to my Paseo so I could change gear when stationary, With a double chainring up front it's like a poor man's Rohloff.



It's not as heavy as I thought it would be. I've just weighed me, then me and bike, it's about 20kg
I'm intrigued by the hub, which at the moment needs a fettle as the cable entry does not allow all gears, just need to look at the cable run and make it straight. The biggest chainring is 32T which I thought was odd until I read up on the hub. At the end of the day if I don't get on with it then a 26" wheel can be fitted with regular gears.
It's very comfy to sit on, it does have the neck rest which I will fit, I find the one on the ICE Q useful from time to time. Higher up than I thought which is nice, even Mrs CB seems to be reasonably accepting of it!


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2018)

Got a free chance some years ago to try whichever I wanted to, from the twenty in his garage. At the time more interested in the Brox.

Still regret not having bought a two wheeler from him at the same time.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2018)

Had a bit of time this afternoon to look more closely at things. Nothing too far off, the rear seat mount if bent a little, perhaps a minor off though no scuffing on the seat so possibly storage. Brakes need adjusting, front cable and outer needs replacing. 
The real concern for me was the SA 8 speed hub shifting. It's the X-RF8 (w) hub, and I could only get it to select 4 gears. I suspect the cable routing may be the issue





A quick read of the manual and I had the rear wheel out. SA show 2 different layouts for horizontal/vertical dropouts and slanted. The hub has been fitted in vertical dropouts with horizontal dropout lock washer installed, hence the odd cable entry. I've played and got to this point, mocked up only as I need to order the correct lock washers




The last bit that I need to sort out is the chain guide pulley and tubes retention. I reckon P clips would do the job.





Once these are all sorted I may even try riding the thing!


----------



## PaulM (7 Sep 2018)

Somebody got the installation all messed up. I like the rotary selector on the hub but it's movement can be obstructed by frame clearances. I recall having to fit a different width washer to provide clearance - but that was on a Brompton conversion!


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Sep 2018)

Clearance for the mechanism looks OK. I need to look up the standard frame spacing as tightening the hub nuts pulls the frame in 10mm or so.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Sep 2018)

Well that didn't go quite to plan. I ordered the lock washers for vertical dropouts, and they are no different, aside from being thicker at 5mm. Much head scratching, internet searching and so on and it's the axle which is 90 degrees out of line. After taking the hub apart there is no way of changing the axle-shifter orientation, so my engineered solution was the removal of 2 out of 8 of the locating tabs on the cable guide. This gave me a not quite horizontal cable entry with a good line in from under the frame. A new bit of outer and I have a nicely shifting 8 speed rear hub. The OLD was a mile off too, I had to add 12mm of washers (2 x 5mm lock washers + 1 plain) to get it to 135mm, so the frame was being pulled in a fair bit.
Both front and rear brake blocks need replacing, they are worn smooth. The fronts weren't even on the braking surface, they were nearly in the spokes!
Got a few bits on order now, new tyres will be on the list but I need to get the mechanics of the thing working nicely first, and the ones on it will do for now.

@Falco Frank I think you have one of these?


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (13 Sep 2018)

The Sturmey 8 speed hubs come in two widths - 120mm and 135mm, sounds like yours is a 120mm!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Sep 2018)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> The Sturmey 8 speed hubs come in two widths - 120mm and 135mm, sounds like yours is a 120mm!


Quite possibly, though the axle length is that of the 135 O.L.D version which is odd.

Anyway, the machine is now ready to go. I think first efforts will be up the park, rather than in front of the neighbours....


----------



## Nigelnightmare (20 Sep 2018)

So!…. How did it go?


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Sep 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> So!…. How did it go?



Not tried it yet, work and weather are conspiring against me. Maybe next week if I'm lucky...


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Sep 2018)

I think I'm avoiding trying to ride this thing. I was looking at the power idler pulley and it's worn smooth, all the teeth are gone Which prompted me to look at the one on the trike, which isn't a great deal better. Replacement Optima and ICE idlers are £20 & £30 respectively, but I found TerraCycle idlers which are much nicer, but at £70 posted each are a bit steep. So I got fiddling with the worn Optima idler and an old cassette...

Before





During the fiddling




Finished




Fitted




Works very well


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Sep 2018)

Great job.


----------



## Mr Magoo (30 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I think I'm avoiding trying to ride this thing. I was looking at the power idler pulley and it's worn smooth, all the teeth are gone Which prompted me to look at the one on the trike, which isn't a great deal better. Replacement Optima and ICE idlers are £20 & £30 respectively, but I found TerraCycle idlers which are much nicer, but at £70 posted each are a bit steep. So I got fiddling with the worn Optima idler and an old cassette...
> 
> Before
> View attachment 432120
> ...



A note for forum members about to consider replacing the chain pulley wheels ??
In the case of Optima + ICE + Kingcycle and many others …..
None have "Toothed" pulley wheels 
However many high mileage machines can appear to have "Phantom" teeth chewed into the nylon pulley 
All very confusing for the novice owners .
This info could save you a bob or two before you modify or invest in tooth designs by Terracycle and others .
Hope you find the above info usefull


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> A note for forum members about to consider replacing the chain pulley wheels ??
> In the case of Optima + ICE + Kingcycle and many others …..
> None have "Toothed" pulley wheels
> However many high mileage machines can appear to have "Phantom" teeth chewed into the nylon pulley
> ...


Still a good bit of cobbling though.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (3 Oct 2018)

Nice.
I think the toothed ones are better, But can be noisier.

P.S. Get out and ride it already.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2018)

I forgot to put it here, but I’ve now ridden the machine A couple of test starts across the garden on Sunday last week, then off the dog walking field on Monday, all grass just in case. Managed 1.5 miles with no offs including a little bit on tarmac back home. Low speed stuff, I averaged 5mph. Next stop Windsor Great Park by van for tarmac and hills


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2018)

It's been a while, but managed to get out for a bit more of a ride today. Aside from the rear chain tube coming adrift and wedging in the idler (cue roadside bodge with gaffer tape and cable ties) it went well. Bit wobbly, but 5.5 miles done. I think the rear tube can go as it serves no purpose, and I need to adjust to the hub gears, not used to them so will see how we get along after a few more miles..


----------



## neil earley (28 Dec 2018)

you will be touring France next year as you enjoy your new bent,keep at it buddy


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> It's been a while, but managed to get out for a bit more of a ride today. Aside from the rear chain tube coming adrift and wedging in the idler (cue roadside bodge with gaffer tape and cable ties) it went well. Bit wobbly, but 5.5 miles done. I think the rear tube can go as it serves no purpose, and I need to adjust to the hub gears, not used to them so will see how we get along after a few more miles..


I had the same thing when I had my performer, as with you tape and cable ties solved the problem.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2018)

Much better ride today. The chain tube which entangled with the idler has been removed, it's now quieter. Much less wobbly and managed to get onto the big ring, reaching 18 mph max. It's as tough uphill as the trike, and probably going to be nearly as fast downhill.
Getting off the big ring needed a heel nudge, the front mech is on it's adjustment limit and still won't drop onto the small ring. I think a slightly longer bottom bracket by maybe 5-10mm will solve that and chain line isn't really an issue. Loving it so far


----------



## simongt (31 Dec 2018)

I had an S8 on my tourer 'til the bike was trashed in an accident in April. The only issue I had was getting the rear wheel off / on again in the event of a puncture. It's a bit of a faff  and you will almost certainly need a pair of snipe nose pliers and a screwdriver to disconnect / reconnect the gear cable.
I strongly recommend you check out YouTube for a tutorial and have some practice sessions at home before you are faced with doing it on the open road in the dark - !


----------

